# Washington DC ED dealer



## LM2010 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello, I am thinking of doing another ED to replace my current 328xi. (The last one I did was back in 2009.) Do you have any recommendations for good dealers in the Washington DC area? Also, do we know if BMW will be bringing the manual transmission back on the xi version for the 2019 release? Thanks in advance!


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi LM2010, I highly recommend BMW of Silver Spring. That's the dealership where I purchased my F30 using BMW of NA's European Delivery. The process was flawless from start to finish.

For MY2019 F3x and G20 cars, I'm pretty sure that only the 440i models offer manual transmission + XDrive.


----------



## LM2010 (Sep 7, 2009)

gkr778 said:


> Hi LM2010, I highly recommend BMW of Silver Spring. That's the dealership where I purchased my F30 using BMW of NA's European Delivery. The process was flawless from start to finish.
> 
> For MY2019 F3x and G20 cars, I'm pretty sure that only the 440i models offer manual transmission + XDrive.


Thank you. Would you mind sharing the contact info in Silver Spring that you worked with?


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

LM2010 said:


> Thank you. Would you mind sharing the contact info in Silver Spring that you worked with?


Sure thing LM2010! Jacob Raykhel was my CA at BMW of Silver Spring.


----------



## LM2010 (Sep 7, 2009)

gkr778 said:


> Sure thing LM2010! Jacob Raykhel was my CA at BMW of Silver Spring.


:thumbup:


----------



## mconley3 (Jun 24, 2015)

I worked with Andy Perez when he was at Silver Spring and had a great experience. Last I talked to him he had moved to Catonsville. 
Andy Perez <[email protected]>

I also worked with Jason Ruzek from Belair and while I didn't use him, he was very straight forward and honest.
Jason Ruzek <[email protected]>


----------



## LM2010 (Sep 7, 2009)

mconley3 said:


> I worked with Andy Perez when he was at Silver Spring and had a great experience. Last I talked to him he had moved to Catonsville.
> Andy Perez <[email protected]>
> 
> I also worked with Jason Ruzek from Belair and while I didn't use him, he was very straight forward and honest.
> Jason Ruzek <[email protected]>


Thank you.


----------



## jhm5 (Jan 8, 2016)

I have had good service experience at BMW of Silver Spring, but bought my 2018 Euro Delivery 440i from co-owned Catonsville (Dan Rykiel). Recommended. Both dealers are owned by the Mile One Group.
Nothing official yet on manual tranny in the new 3er.


----------

